# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Ճապոնիա. երկրաշարժ, ցունամի, միջուկային աղտոտման վտանգ

## Ֆրեյա

Կարծում եմ, բոլորն էլ տեղյակ են արդեն մեկ շաբաթ առաջ Ճապոնիայում տեղի ունեցած աղետի մասին: Մի շաբաթ շարունակ երկիրը ցնցում են անընդհատ կրկնվող երկրաշարժերը, դրան հետևող ցունամիները: Մեկ շաբաթ է, ինչ Երկիր մոլորակը շունչը պահած հետևում է Ճապոնիայում ատոմակայանում տեղի ունեցող աշխատանքներին. կկարողանան արդյոք կանխել նոր էներգաբլոկներում պայթյուններն ու արտահոսքը:

*11.03.2011:* Ճապոնիայում տեղի են ունեցել ուժգին երկրաշարժեր, որին հետևել է ցունամի: Առաջին հարվածը եղել է 8.9 մագնիտուդ, այնուհետև 10 մետրանոց ցունամիի ալիքը ներթափանցել է ցամաք մինչև 5կմ:

Տեղի ունեցածի հետևանքով, հրդեհներ են տեղի ունեցել նավտավերամշակման գործարաններում, տեղի է ունեցել քիմիկատների արտահոսք քիմիական արտադրությունից եւ ամենից աղետալին՝ շարքից դուրս են եկել Ֆուկուշիմայի ատոմակայանի հովացման համակարդը, ինչի հետևանքով տեղի են ունեցել պայթյուններ, ռադիացիայի արտահոսք:


*12.03.2011*: Տեղի են ունենում նոր ցնցումներ եւ դրանց հետևող ցունամիներ: Քաղաքները հոսանքազրկված են, Տոկիոյի մետրոն կանգնեցված է: Ֆուկուշիմաի վարչական տարածքից էվակուացնում են մարդկանց: Փրկարարները աշխատանքներ ենե տանում ատոմակայանում: 


*14.03.2011:* Ատոմակայանում նորից պայթյուններ են: Պատճառը ջրածնի կուտակումներն են չափից դուրս բարձր ջերմաստիճանի պատճառով:


*15.03.2011*: Ճապոնյիայի էլցանցերի պատասխանատուները հայտնում են, որ գոյություն ունի միջուկային վառելիքի հալման վտանգ, որի հետևանքով կարող է տեղի ունենալ ռադիացիայի արտահոսք: Մի քանի ռեակտորներ հերթով շարքից դուրս են գալիս: Ճապոնիան մեծացնում է էվակուացիայի գոտու շառավիղը:


*16.03.2011:* Գործի են դրվել ուղղաթիռներ, որոնցից ատոմակայանի 3-րդ բլոկի վրա փոշիացնում են ջուր եւ նյութեր, որոնք պետք է կլանեն միջուկային արտահոսքը: Նպատակն է կանխել այդ բլոկի պայթյունն ու միջուկային արտահոսքը:

Այստեղ կարող եք տեսնել ավերածությունների մասշտաբը: 

*Ճապոնիայի երկրաշարժի հետևանքները*




Այս պահին Ճապոնիայում շարունակվում են միջուկային արտահոսքը կանխելու եւ չեզոքացնելու վրա ուղղված աշխտանքները: 

Այս ամենի ֆոնի վրա, Ճապոնիայում նկատվում է ցուրտ եղանակ եւ օրերս ձյուն է տեղացել՝ դժվարացնելով որոնողական աշխատանքները: Հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ մնացել են անօթևան, կորցրել են հարազատներին:

----------

Claudia Mori (18.03.2011), Jarre (19.03.2011), Tig (18.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (23.04.2011), Ֆոտոն (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա



----------

Claudia Mori (18.03.2011), Jarre (19.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

Էս կայքը անպայման նայեք՝ երկրաշարժից հետո և առաջ։

Եվ սա.
*Ժիրինովսկին կոչ է արել ճապոնացիներին ազգի փրկության համար վերաբնակվել Ռուսաստանում։*  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (19.03.2011), Tig (18.03.2011), Valentina (18.03.2011), VisTolog (18.03.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...Ժիրինովսկին կոչ է արել ճապոնացիներին ազգի փրկության համար վերաբնակվել Ռուսաստանում։...


Իմիջայլոց... մեր կառավարությունը որ խելք աներ, ճապոնացիներին էմիգրացիոն վիզա կտար լավ պայմաններով։ Հարմար առիթ էր։

----------

Jarre (19.03.2011)

----------


## Askalaf

Գործընկերս այդ օրերին գտնվում էր Ճապոնիայում։
Նկարների լինկն այստեղ է։

----------

Albus (20.04.2011), Jarre (20.04.2011), Moonwalker (20.04.2011), murmushka (22.04.2011), Tig (21.04.2011), VisTolog (20.04.2011), Աթեիստ (21.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## Tianshi

Ճապոնիայի այս աղետի մասին շատ եմ հետաքրքրվել ու ինտերնետում մի օր հանդիպեցի սրա վերաբերյալ  մի շատ հետաքրքիր հոդվածի:Ահա ներկայացնեմ, միգուցե ձեզ ել հետաքրքրի . (ասեմ, որ  հոդվածը  հրապարակվել էր մարտի 29-ին):
Ըստ  Չինատանի ինտերնետային աղբյուրների` կա մեկ այլ տեսակետ  Ճապոնիայի աղետի  վերաբերյալ, որը ըստ իս շատուշատ հավանական է :Բանն այն է, որ  նրանք  համարում են, որ Ճապոնիյաի երկրաշարժը գաղտնի,  ստորգետնյա(օվկիանոսի մեջ շատ խորը հեռավոր մասում), ամհաջող իրականացված  ատոմայի ռումբի փորձարկման արդյունք էր, Իսկ ատոմակայանի վթարը հատուկ այնպես էր բեմադրվել, ներկայացվել որպեսզի թաքցվեր ռադիացիայի բացթողման և տարածման իրական պատճառները: Այս  փորձագետները (որոնք իրենց անունը չեն նշել), համարում են, որ այն մարդու ձեռքի գործ է եղել: Եվ , իրոք, սրա վերաբերյալ կան փաստեր, որոնք իսկապես մտածելու տեղիք են տալիս:Փորձեմ կարճ ներկայացնեմ, ցանկության դեպքում հետո կմանրամասնեցնեմ: :Xeloq: 
1.Նախ, չինացիները ուշարություն են դարձրել Շինտարո Իշիհարայի (կարծեմ Ճապոնիայի նահանգապետն էր) վերջին այսպես ասած "նամյոկ"-ին , որում նա ասում էր ատոմային ռումբը Չինացիների դեմ օգտագօրծելու հնարավորության մասին: Փորձագետները տարօրինակ են համարում Իշիհարայի այս սպառնալիքը , քանի որ Ճապոնիան միշտ էլ կրկնել է , որ նա չի պատրաստվում տնօրինալ որևիցե ատոմային ռումբ :Sad: Հա, չմոռանանք, որ Ճապոնիան  այսպես կոչված "ատոմային ակումբ"-ի մեջ չի մտնում):
2. փորձագետներին զարմացրել և անհանգստացրել էր այն փաստը, որ մարտի 11-ի  երկրաշարժից հետո օվկիանոսում մի առեղծվածային փոս էր առաջացել, որի առաջացման պատճառը ոչ ոք այդպես էլ չկարողացավ ճշգրիտ բացատրել:
3. Հաջորդ տարօրինկաությունը Ֆակուսիմա ատոմակայանի էներգամատակարարման համակարգի աշխատանքի խաբանումն էր, որը պարզապես ճապոնական հզորագույն տեխնիկայի պայմաններում անհնար  էր: Միակ խելամիտ բացատրությունը այն էր, որ ճապոնացիները դիտավորյալ կերպով են տարածել ռադիացիան, որպեսզի շեղեն ուշադրությունը մարտի 9-ի գաղտնի ատոմային ռումբի փորձարկումից, որը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով վերահսկողությունից դուրս եկավ:
4. Եվ ինչպես կբացատրվի այն հանգամանքը, որ բեռնատար օդանավը, որը ճառագայթող ատոմակայանից գտնվում էր արևելք 100կմ հեռավորության վրա ստացավ ռադիացիայի ամսեկան դոզա, մինչդեռ ափի մարդիկ էվակուացվում էին ատոմակայանից ընդամենը 20կմ շառավղով հեռավորության վրա : Ամեն ինչ իրա տեղն է ընկնում , եթե ընդունում ենք, որ պայթյունի օջախը գտնվում էր շատ ավելի արևելք Ֆակուսիմայից` օվկիանոսի մեջ:
 Հետաքրքիր փաստեև էին չէ? ԻՆչ կարծիքներ ունեք սրա վերաբերյալ? հնարավոր եք համարում այսպիսի վարկածը? :Think:

----------

soultaker (21.04.2011), Արամ (20.04.2011), ՆանՍ (22.04.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Հետաքրքիր փաստեև էին չէ? ԻՆչ կարծիքներ ունեք սրա վերաբերյալ? հնարավոր եք համարում այսպիսի վարկածը?


Այո, հետաքրքիր  փաստեր  էին... Հնարավոր եմ  համարում այս վարկածը,  որովհետև նմանատիպ՝ատոմային ռումբի փորձարկման վարկած էլ կար  1988 թ.-ի Սպիտակի ավերիչ երկրաշարժի վերբերյալ :Think:

----------

Tianshi (22.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ճապոնիայում 6,2 մագնիտուդով երկրաշարժ է տեղի ունեցել*
Ճապոնական Հոնսյու կղզուց արեւելք մայիսի 14-ին տեղի է ունեցել 6,2 մագնիտուդով երկրաշարժ: Այս մասին հաղորդել է «ՌԻԱ Նովոստին»` վկայակոչելով  ԱՄՆ-ի Երկրաբանական ծառայությանը:

Ըստ սեյսմոլոգների` տեղական ժամանակով 8:35-ին տեղի ունեցած երկրաշարժի էպիկենտրոնը գտնվել է Իվակի քաղաքից 57 կմ արեւմուտք, օջախի խորությունը 37,6 կմ է:

Ցունամիի սպառնալիքի մասին չի հայտարարվել, զոհերի եւ տուժածների մասին տեղեկություն չի հաղորդվել:

*news.am*

----------


## VisTolog

Ամեն օր էլ, օրը մի քանի անգամ երկրաշարժա լինում: :Smile:  Տենց եղելա, կա ու կլինի :Jpit: 

http://www.iris.edu/seismon/bigmap/index.phtml

----------


## Artgeo

> 


Կգա՞ մի օր, որ մեզ մոտ էլ նման ճանապարհներ սարքեն

----------

Freeman (14.05.2011), VisTolog (14.05.2011), Աթեիստ (14.05.2011), Հայկօ (14.05.2011)

----------

